# إذا كنت عبقري.. ادخل/ي



## نجمة الثريا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

​​*إذا كنت عبقري اكتشف الخطأ وين ؟؟؟؟‎

.
.
.
.
اذا كنت عقبري اكشتف الخطأ وين  ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
**١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩*








*.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ​
> *إذا كنت عبقري اكتشف الخطأ وين ؟؟؟؟‎
> 
> .
> ...


الخطأ ان النقطه اللي علمتهالك بالاحمر اللي في الاخر دي
واقعه من جنب اخواتها النقط اللي فوق:new6:

صح:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ​
> *إذا كنت عبقري اكتشف الخطأ وين ؟؟؟؟‎
> 
> .
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة توووونس 
هههههههههه 
الا جابة الكلمات اللى تحتها خط 

*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة توووونس
> هههههههههه
> الا جابة الكلمات اللى تحتها خط
> 
> ...


ياسسسسسسسسسسسلام
طب وليه بقا ماتبقاش ثريا هي اللي كتبتهم غلط بدون قصد
ويبقا حلي هو الصح
النقطه الواقعه من اخواتها النقط:thnk0001:
واكسب كارت شحن:smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسسسسسسسسسسسلام
> طب وليه بقا ماتبقاش ثريا هي اللي كتبتهم غلط بدون قصد
> ويبقا حلي هو الصح
> النقطه الواقعه من اخواتها النقط:thnk0001:
> واكسب كارت شحن:smile01:smile01​


*هههههههههههه صح يابت حل منطقى بردوا 
انتى متسبهاش غير لما تستاكدى انها هى اللى كتباهم غلط 
وتاخدى كارت الشحن اللى هى مجبتش سيرته اصلا ههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه صح يابت حل منطقى بردوا
> انتى متسبهاش غير لما تستاكدى انها هى اللى كتباهم غلط
> وتاخدى كارت الشحن اللى هى مجبتش سيرته اصلا ههههههه
> *​


ايوأ انا لازم استأكد واستفحص واستمحص
واعرف الحقيقه فين

اده ماجبتش سيرة كارت شحن
اومال انا بهييس:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوأ انا لازم استأكد واستفحص واستمحص
> واعرف الحقيقه فين
> 
> اده ماجبتش سيرة كارت شحن
> اومال انا بهييس:smile01​


*ايون طبعا استاكدى براحتك 
لا فشر يا روحى انتى بتهييسى :59:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون طبعا استاكدى براحتك
> لا فشر يا روحى انتى بتهييسى :59:*​


اهو الصبح شقشق
وثريا زمانها جايه
تقولنا حل مين اللي صح
حلك ولا حلي ولا كارت الشحن:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهو الصبح شقشق
> وثريا زمانها جايه
> تقولنا حل مين اللي صح
> حلك ولا حلي ولا كارت الشحن:smile01​


*بصى انا متبرعالك بكارت الشحن اللى مش موجود ده 
حتى لو حلى طلع صح 
اى خودمة يابيبى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى انا متبرعالك بكارت الشحن اللى مش موجود ده
> حتى لو حلى طلع صح
> اى خودمة يابيبى
> *​


لا ياستي انا حابه اكسب بمجهودي
وعبقريتي اللي مافيش زيها:t39:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياستي انا حابه اكسب بمجهودي
> وعبقريتي اللي مافيش زيها:t39:​


*كلمة واحدة هرد بيها على اللى بتقوليه 
بررررررررر ررررررم بررررررر ررررررررم 
ررررررررارررررررررارررررررررر*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كلمة واحدة هرد بيها على اللى بتقوليه
> بررررررررر ررررررم بررررررر ررررررررم
> ررررررررارررررررررارررررررررر*​








:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## geegoo (6 أكتوبر 2013)

اكتشف 
برررررم برررررم
لالالا لالا .... 
عسل انتوا الاتنين


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ​​*إذا كنت عبقري اكتشف الخطأ وين ؟؟؟؟‎
> 
> .
> .
> ...




* 
 شكرا على الموضوع والعاب العقل دة جميلة  ولها تفسير علمى  لموضوع العاب العقل

ان وجدت العبقرية وجد يوليوس بدون نقاش * 
*الخطا طبعا  من غير نقاش 
  كلمة عبقرى فوق   غير كلمة عقبرى
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> اكتشف
> برررررم برررررم
> لالالا لالا ....
> عسل انتوا الاتنين


ربنا يعسل كل ايامك يارب:t23:

يعني الحل مطلعش النقطه التايهه
يعني راح عليا كارت المينا تل


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> شكرا على الموضوع والعاب العقل دة جميلة  ولها تفسير علمى  لموضوع العاب العقل
> 
> ان وجدت العبقرية وجد يوليوس بدون نقاش *
> ...


واضح ان فيه اجماع علي كلمةعقبري واكشتف
وواضح اني خسرت الكارت​


----------



## geegoo (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يعسل كل ايامك يارب:t23:
> 
> يعني الحل مطلعش النقطه التايهه
> يعني راح عليا كارت المينا تل
> ...


هههه و أيامك يا غالية 
و يوليوس طَلَع عقبري كمان ...
عموما أنا هاجيبلك كابينة ميناتل بحالها و اتكلمي فيها براحتك


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يعسل كل ايامك يارب:t23:
> 
> يعني الحل مطلعش النقطه التايهه
> يعني راح عليا كارت المينا تل
> ...



* كنتى قولى وانا اقسم عادى يعنى   انا متنازل عن الجائزة الى اختى بتول   كلها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> هههه و أيامك يا غالية
> و يوليوس طَلَع عقبري كمان ...
> عموما أنا هاجيبلك كابينة ميناتل بحالها و اتكلمي فيها براحتك


كلكم طلعتوا عباقره
وانا اللي طلعت بنقطه :smile01:smile01
لا يااستاذي مش المشكله في الكارت ولا الكبينه دلوقتي
المشكله في رورو 
ياشماتة ابله رورو فيا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * كنتى قولى وانا اقسم عادى يعنى   انا متنازل عن الجائزة الى اختى بتول   كلها *​


هو كارت يايوليوس هنقسمه ازاي هههههه
تعيش يايوليوس
بس المشكله والصدمة الكبيرة
ان مفيش جايزة اصلا وانا اللي بهييس:smile01​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

* الموضوع فى نظرية علمية ان العقل البشرى لو تركيز فى اتجاة واحد  ودى اللى بيحصل فى الساحر على المسرح ديما بيكون الجمهور مركز فى الاتجاة معين ويقول بالحركات السحرية   فالعقل المشاهد مركز شى وهو بيتحرك فى شى تانى
 مثلا المثال  الماضى 
كلنا الاعضاء كانوا مركزين على الارقام والاختلاف بينهم ودة التركيز الاساسى اما باقى الكلام ليس فى دائرة التركيز 
 علشان كدة لايسمح بقيادة العربية والكلام فى التليفون او عمل شى اخر اثناء القيادة
 فى على يوتيوب  اللعاب العقل فى قناة  اسمها نشوناجيرفك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو كارت يايوليوس هنقسمه ازاي هههههه
> تعيش يايوليوس
> بس المشكله والصدمة الكبيرة
> ان مفيش جايزة اصلا وانا اللي بهييس:smile01​



* ياشماتة ابلة رورو فيكى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الموضوع فى نظرية علمية ان العقل البشرى لو تركيز فى اتجاة واحد  ودى اللى بيحصل فى الساحر على المسرح ديما بيكون الجمهور مركز فى الاتجاة معين ويقول بالحركات السحرية   فالعقل المشاهد مركز شى وهو بيتحرك فى شى تانى
> مثلا المثال  الماضى
> كلنا الاعضاء كانوا مركزين على الارقام والاختلاف بينهم ودة التركيز الاساسى اما باقى الكلام ليس فى دائرة التركيز
> علشان كدة لايسمح بقيادة العربية والكلام فى التليفون او عمل شى اخر اثناء القيادة
> فى على يوتيوب  اللعاب العقل فى قناة  اسمها نشوناجيرفك​*


كلام صح ومنطقي اوي​


يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياشماتة ابلة رورو فيكى*​


خلاص بقا ماتفكرنيش
انا بفكر ماجيش يومين ورا بعض سبت واربع
تكون رورو نسيت الموضوع دا
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص بقا ماتفكرنيش
انا بفكر ماجيش يومين ورا بعض سبت واربع
تكون رورو نسيت الموضوع دا
​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

* يومين ورا بعض سب واربع ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهو ورا بعض فعلا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> خلاص بقا ماتفكرنيش
> انا بفكر ماجيش يومين ورا بعض سبت واربع
> تكون رورو نسيت الموضوع دا
> ​



* يومين ورا بعض سب واربع ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهو ورا بعض فعلا *​[/QUOTE]
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون:smile01[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة توووونس *
> *هههههههههه *
> *الا جابة الكلمات اللى تحتها خط *​


 
إجابتك صحيحه رورو احسنتي... :new8: 

مين قال في كرت جوال  :thnk0001:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> إجابتك صحيحه رورو احسنتي... :new8:
> 
> مين قال في كرت جوال  :thnk0001:​


يعني النقطة اللي تايها من اخوتها النقط طلعت غلط

رورو اللي قالت علي كارت الجوال علي فكرة:smile01​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوه النقطه هيا الغلط 

هههههههه

يعني مش انتي الي قلتي في كرت ؟؟!!!​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 أكتوبر 2013)

دليلي احتار

كدة بدل ماتجيبلنا في المنتدي الترفيهي

حاجة تفرفشنا

جايبة حاجة تتعب اعصابنا ههههه

مواضيعك في منتهي الجمال والقوة اختنا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*^^*
*علشان أقيس أعصابكم*

*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------

